# Melbourne Reptile Expo



## snakeitup (Jan 9, 2009)

Thought it would be interesting to see whos going to be selling what at the expo. Will any of the top shelf serpents i.e Aussie gtps/albino olives make an appearance or to risky with hygiene and theft being a possible problem? Not to far off, should be another great day.
cheers, James


----------



## Lukey47 (Jan 9, 2009)

when exactly is it? ill make an appearance but got no money to spend hahahaha


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah when is it?? im totaly gunna go!! and i have spending money atm! yay!!


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm definately going!! Gotta check out the geckos


----------



## Lukey47 (Jan 9, 2009)

well lil rich people wanna buy me a new snake or lizard
GOLD DIGGER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kurto (Jan 9, 2009)

Hopefully a budget carrier will have another offer on cheap flights soon. Might be able to come and have a look. It's a fair effort to from Syd and back in one weekend!


----------



## BrownHash (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll probably be there. Might have a look at some monitors and set-ups


----------



## snakecharma (Jan 9, 2009)

im sure there will be a few high end snakes there 

from memory last year SR brought down a RSP which was great as alot of vic people are yet to see one in the flesh, there were a few albino darwins and GTP's as well, but dont think i saw any albino olive (shame) 

i'll be there again for shore was extreemly interesting last year and im sure it will be better this year 

oh and i hope they (think it was pails for scales) bring that HUGE scrubby again lol 

hmmmmm actually wonder if they will be there this year


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 9, 2009)

just got this off the vhs website

* The 2009 VHS Reptile and Amphibian Expo!*​ * The first and best reptile expo of the year. Come and see the best reptile displays and products from all around Australia. We will have some exciting and rare animals, with a display focusing on the reptiles found from around the Darwin region. Heaps of prizes, auction and, yes, animals will be on sale!*



​*
Saturday 28th of Febuary. 9am - 5pm
Town Square Hoecker Pavillion Melbourne Showgrounds


www.vhs.com.au for more info
*


----------



## trader (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/2009-reptiles-expo-100046


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 9, 2009)

YAY!!!! ill be there!


----------



## ambah (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## Hoon84 (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone know if there will hatchy diamonds for sale??


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 9, 2009)

Missed it last year and unfortunately i'll miss it again this year, Bloody Cricket.


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 9, 2009)

Blow it off? what do u lyk betta? i know my preferance!!!!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 9, 2009)

misssullivan said:


> Blow it off? what do u lyk betta? i know my preferance!!!!


 
Sorry a commitment is a commitment and yes a male can say that word. Anyway i'll save myself a fortune.


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 9, 2009)

The members from here who are going should maybe meet up there? sit down for lunch and meet ppl?


----------



## m.punja (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll be there and I'm up for meeting over lunch. It's good to be able to put faces to names.


----------



## ally_pup (Jan 10, 2009)

Coming all the way from Nth QLd, hope its going to be an awesome exp.
Staying in St Kilda, anyone from Melb know what to do for a few days??


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 10, 2009)

maybe, see if I can get some time off work and some MONEY!!!! that's my biggest concern at the moment!!!


----------



## m.punja (Jan 10, 2009)

How many other insterstate members are making the trip to melb for the expo. It's good too see some coming after the drama's of last years event.


----------



## shadowsabre (Jan 10, 2009)

i'm goin of course and i really think we should all meat for lunch. totally agreeing with punja faces to names is a good thing


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 10, 2009)

never been to 1. so goin to go thats for sure


----------



## megrim (Jan 10, 2009)

Myself and my partner will be going. We've never been to one, so it's quite exciting ^_^




ally_pup said:


> Coming all the way from Nth QLd, hope its going to be an awesome exp.
> Staying in St Kilda, anyone from Melb know what to do for a few days??



You'll have no shortage of things to do, especially in St Kilda. If you enjoy cinema, I highly recommend the Astor Theatre, they do double and triple features, always a good evening.

http://www.astor-theatre.com/


----------



## VHS1 (Jan 10, 2009)

*2008 Victorian Reptile Expo*

Last years Expo was a great day & we look forward to seeing everyone coming back this year. Please let all your herp loving friends know about the Expo. Keep checking www.vhs.com.au I will continue updating information as it comes to hand.
Cheers,
Andrew


[video=youtube;Sg6Zrky_dK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg6Zrky_dK0[/video]


----------



## Mavrick (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you buy your tickets at the door to just get in or do you order them? I plan on taking a day trip from Adelaide to see it so I'd love to meet up with people.


----------



## shadowsabre (Jan 10, 2009)

VHS1 said:


> Last years Expo was a great day & we look forward to seeing everyone coming back this year. Please let all your herp loving friends know about the Expo. Keep checking www.vhs.com.au I will continue updating information as it comes to hand.
> Cheers,
> Andrew





hopefully they will put up a layout map ( nudge nudge)
so we can organise a place to gather


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

I cant wait!!! it will be my first time at one aswell. it would be awesome 2 meet up wif evry1 from here!!


----------



## JoygasmPie (Jan 10, 2009)

Or someone could hold up a big APS sign xD

Last year you payed $10 to get in which was also your raffle ticket.

I hope there will be albino olives.


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

It said on the vhs website that children are $5 and adults are $10


----------



## BrownHash (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm lucky because it just happens to coincide with my trip back from NZ, a quick stop over in Melbourne for a few days on my wa back to Perth. 

Unfortunately it means that I will be unable to buy any pythons (being from Western Australia and all), but I still get to look at all the cool animals and source some possible sellers of other stuff.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah it should be a pay at the door, if people want to meet last year there was a seperate shed with a cafe' and food so that'd be the best bet. Meet over some lunch.


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 10, 2009)

i might be there dont know yet having an op in early feb if i do go ill be working not to keen on that


----------



## Mavrick (Jan 10, 2009)

m.punja said:


> Yeah it should be a pay at the door, if people want to meet last year there was a seperate shed with a cafe' and food so that'd be the best bet. Meet over some lunch.



Thanks, I'll get my mum to get the plane tickets. Would love to meet anybody willing.


----------



## ally_pup (Jan 10, 2009)

m.punja said:


> How many other insterstate members are making the trip to melb for the expo. It's good too see some coming after the drama's of last years event.



Dramas?
What dramas?


----------



## ally_pup (Jan 10, 2009)

megrim said:


> Myself and my partner will be going. We've never been to one, so it's quite exciting ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Night life?
Bit of a party person keen to head out


----------



## ShAdY12 (Jan 10, 2009)

definately going, new enclosure will be done by then so gettin me some beardies!!! Were cheap as last year... like $30. Yeh keen as to meet some members n have a chat


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jan 10, 2009)

Our team will be there too. We'll look forward to catching up with quite a few of you.

Cheers
Joy


----------



## Jewly (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm thinking about coming down for the weekend but I've never been to Melbourne before.

How far from the airport is the City and the Showgrounds.


----------



## Hoon84 (Jan 10, 2009)

ally_pup said:


> Coming all the way from Nth QLd, hope its going to be an awesome exp.
> Staying in St Kilda, anyone from Melb know what to do for a few days??


 

U definately gotta go for dinner @ La Roche (Cnr Acland St and Barkley St. St Kilda) Then go to Luna Park I guess...Not much else to do in St. Kilda..If u go to Docklands u can go on the Southern Star (A massive ferris wheel!)


----------



## Hoon84 (Jan 10, 2009)

Jewly said:


> I'm thinking about coming down for the weekend but I've never been to Melbourne before.
> 
> How far from the airport is the City and the Showgrounds.


 


The showgrounds is 18.7km (29mins) from Tullamarine airport


----------



## Jewly (Jan 10, 2009)

Hoon84 said:


> The showgrounds is 18.7km (29mins) from Tullamarine airport


 

Thanks for that. 

I'm thinking about coming down early on Friday morning and then flying home on the Sunday.

How far from the CBD are the showgrounds and do you know if there is public transport from the CBD to the showgrounds? If it's not too far I can just catch a taxi.

Sorry for all the questions.

I haven't been on a holiday since 2003 so a nice little weekend away would be great.


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jewly said:


> I'm thinking about coming down for the weekend but I've never been to Melbourne before.
> 
> How far from the airport is the City and the Showgrounds.




The Melbourne Showgrounds is located in Epsom Road, Ascot Vale. Our venue is only 15 minutes drive from the city and 15 minutes from the Melbourne International Airport.

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=d&...7.720491,144.881516&spn=0.116232,0.30899&z=12


----------



## Jewly (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Misssullivan


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jewly said:


> Thanks Misssullivan




No probs Jewly! thort that mite help more than just telling u how far away it woz!


----------



## Jewly (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, that helped a lot. 

I can't wait until Monday when I get paid so I can book my flights.

I have been to Melbourne Airport before on a stopover and I had a couple of hours to kill. I was going to go for a walk, until the doors opened and a blast of icy wind blew in...lol Decided to sit and have a coffee and do my nails instead.


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jewly said:


> Yeah, that helped a lot.
> 
> I can't wait until Monday when I get paid so I can book my flights.
> 
> I have been to Melbourne Airport before on a stopover and I had a couple of hours to kill. I was going to go for a walk, until the doors opened and *a blast of icy wind* blew in...lol Decided to sit and have a coffee and do my nails instead.




lol wel its realy hot down here at the moment but i suggest to all interstate travelers to be prepared for any weather conditions!


----------



## Jewly (Jan 10, 2009)

misssullivan said:


> lol wel its realy hot down here at the moment but i suggest to all interstate travelers to be prepared for any weather conditions!


 

We have heard that about Melbourne weather 

......something about four seasons in one day :lol:


----------



## megrim (Jan 10, 2009)

ally_pup said:


> Night life?
> Bit of a party person keen to head out



Haha, I was going to suggest some, but I have a feeling your nightlife and mine would vary rather wildly


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 11, 2009)

megrim said:


> Haha, I was going to suggest some, but I have a feeling your nightlife and mine would vary rather wildly



There are SOOO many bars/clubs/cafes/restuarants etc in St Kilda. You will love it.!


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 11, 2009)

EDIT: i was supposed to quote Ally_pup! sorry


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 11, 2009)

m.punja said:


> Yeah it should be a pay at the door, if people want to meet last year there was a seperate shed with a cafe' and food so that'd be the best bet. Meet over some lunch.



Sounds like a good idea m.punja. shall we all make arrangements and times closer to the date?


----------



## Jewly (Jan 11, 2009)

With flights as cheap as $162 return, I'm actually thinking of just coming down for the day instead of staying overnight now.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 11, 2009)

Melbourne weather was perfect for last years expo


----------



## Jewly (Jan 12, 2009)

Bredlislave said:


> Melbourne weather was perfect for last years expo


 

Are you planning on going down this year?


----------



## herptrader (Jan 12, 2009)

Last year was ideal for the expo. More of a concern would be a super hot day - very likely at this time of year. This year the organisers have moved to one of the air conditioned venues at the Show Grounds so this will not be a problem.


----------



## herptrader (Jan 12, 2009)

For those interstaters that will be relying on public transport and wanting to take in some more of the sights over that weekend don't forget attractions like the Zoo, Botanic and other Gardens. Usually something interesting to see along South Bank and even just wandering through the east end of the city.

The problem with asking the locals where to go is that half the time they have not even been to many of the interesting local attractions or are so familiar with them that they do not bother to mention them.


----------



## English (Jan 12, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> There are SOOO many bars/clubs/cafes/restuarants etc in St Kilda. You will love it.!


 
don't tell people that.. it used to be such a lovely 'sleepy local' neighbourhood and now everyone comes and all of us locals go into hiding!

st kilda is crap.. north of the river is the place to be.. go north..


----------



## ally_pup (Jan 12, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> There are SOOO many bars/clubs/cafes/restuarants etc in St Kilda. You will love it.!


 
Sweet as thanks heaps all, im excited already


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd be keen to meet up with some people too - I'll be coming on my own, since hubby works Saturdays.


----------



## Omgitschris (Jan 12, 2009)

well i'll be there, i'll be going with my girlfriend it would be good to meet up with a bunch of people from aps. hopefully i'll get off my lazy butt and finish my new enclosure so i can go home with a few snakes  . does anyone know if they will be selling normal olives there ?


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm gonna be there this year, missed the last one unfortunately because I had the Show Jumping Champs to go to on that day


----------



## Jewly (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm definitely coming down. I've talked my mum into coming down with me and we're going to come down for 3 days. She's not into herps so I'm going to drop her off at the hotel and then catch a taxi back to the showgrounds and spend a few hours there before meeting back up with her in the city.


----------



## itbites (Jan 12, 2009)

Definitely going! 
No doubt it will be just as good if not better than last year


----------



## Jewly (Jan 12, 2009)

Woohoo!! Just bought the flights. I can't believe how cheap it is to fly from Brissy to Melbourne.


----------



## BenReyn (Jan 12, 2009)

Me and Dad will be coming down from Hunter NSW for it
Should be a good outing.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll be there with some cash in my wallet 

Will definitely buy the "Keeping and breeding Australian lizards" book.


----------



## snakecharma (Jan 13, 2009)

it will be a good one this year im sure 

great to see so much interstate interest im actually keen to go see the sydney show this year 

oh and if your coming from interstate dont forget the aquarium http://www.melbourneaquarium.com.au/


----------



## ShAdY12 (Jan 13, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> Will definitely buy the "Keeping and breeding Australian lizards" book.


 
for sure!! just seen it on herp shop then


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 13, 2009)

just keeping this thread going because a lot of people don't know it's on


----------



## trader (Jan 13, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> just keeping this thread going because a lot of people don't know it's on


 
 *The HerpTrader* gets over 3000 visits per day on average....The Banner for the *Reptile & Amphibian Expo* is on the front page of *the HerpTrader*...I am hoping some see it, just click on the banner and it takes you to the VHS website with all the info needed.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 13, 2009)

Does anyone know if there will be a guest speaker and a vhs meeting on the Sunday after the expo
I had to miss the last one 
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## trader (Jan 13, 2009)

there will not be a VHS meeting the day after the Expo.....


----------



## buttss66 (Jan 13, 2009)

So maybe a clever member here can make up a name tag with the APS logo that we can all print off. Then we can say hi to each other.


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 13, 2009)

buttss66 said:


> So maybe a clever member here can make up a name tag with the APS logo that we can all print off. Then we can say hi to each other.




Thats a realy good idea! Maybe a few ppl should design some. we could vote on the 1 we lyk?


----------



## Jewly (Jan 13, 2009)

Good idea, but you might want to ask for permission to use the logo first.


----------



## Hoon84 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just been refreshing my high school IT skills............


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 13, 2009)

Great idea.... just make sure they look cool or i wont wear one lol. just jokin, a name tag is a great idea. Would we put our online names or real names on them?


----------



## Hoon84 (Jan 13, 2009)

Check out my last post[

quote=Jay84;1349700]Great idea.... just make sure they look cool or i wont wear one lol. just jokin, a name tag is a great idea. Would we put our online names or real names on them?[/quote]


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hoon84 said:


> Check out my last post[
> 
> quote=Jay84;1349700]Great idea.... just make sure they look cool or i wont wear one lol. just jokin, a name tag is a great idea. Would we put our online names or real names on them?


[/QUOTE]

sorry, think i was typing when you post it! looks good tho. I'd wear that, you passed!


----------



## Reptilia (Jan 14, 2009)

What was the attendance at lasts years expo?


----------



## Jewly (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks good Hoon84. Can we also have our real names on there as well. I'd feel a bit weird calling people by their user names..lol


----------



## herptrader (Jan 14, 2009)

Reptilia said:


> What was the attendance at lasts years expo?



I don't know how accurate the count ended up being but it was in the order of a few thousand. The venue was fairly packed for most of the day though the crowds tapered off towards the end of the day.


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 14, 2009)

Jewly said:


> Looks good Hoon84. Can we also have our real names on there as well. I'd feel a bit weird calling people by their user names..lol


 
Yeah agree!


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 14, 2009)

Jewly said:


> Looks good Hoon84. Can we also have our real names on there as well. I'd feel a bit weird calling people by their user names..lol




lol Id put both 4 certain!  coz then u know who is who both seal names and online!

I like ur design hoon84

Do we need to get permission to use the logo? if so who do we get permission from?


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 14, 2009)

I made this one up in publisher


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 14, 2009)

I would still like to meet up for lunch or something first if anyone is keen...


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 14, 2009)

dailyskin said:


> I would still like to meet up for lunch or something first if anyone is keen...




Thats where the name tags would help a fair bit 2!


----------



## Hoon84 (Jan 14, 2009)

Much better than mine, I made mine in Paint...lol



misssullivan said:


> I made this one up in publisher


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hoon84 said:


> Much better than mine, I made mine in Paint...lol




lol i was going 2 do mine in paint but its set up wrong on this computer so i went for the publisher instead.


----------



## buttss66 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Hoon84 and misssullivan they look great!


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 14, 2009)

buttss66 said:


> Hey Hoon84 and misssullivan they look great!




Thanx!!

Anyone else got some ideas for name tag designs?


----------



## Jewly (Jan 14, 2009)

dailyskin said:


> I would still like to meet up for lunch or something first if anyone is keen...


 

I'll be in that!!

My flight arrives at 9.20am and we're going to go straight from the airport to the hotel and I'm going to settle my mother into the room and then I'll catch a cab back to the showgrounds so not really sure what time I'll get there. We can swap mobile numbers via PM if you like so we can find one another.


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 14, 2009)

Jewly said:


> I'll be in that!!
> 
> My flight arrives at 9.20am and we're going to go straight from the airport to the hotel and I'm going to settle my mother into the room and then I'll catch a cab back to the showgrounds so not really sure what time I'll get there. We can swap mobile numbers via PM if you like so we can find one another.




Sounds good 2 me.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jan 14, 2009)

Great idea with the name tags.
Might make one in Adobe illustrator


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jan 14, 2009)

Did one then but it's a real bad quick job in word ATM.
Tomorrow I'll do a proper one in AI


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 14, 2009)

FROGGIESrCUTEo_O said:


> Did one then but it's a real bad quick job in word ATM.
> Tomorrow I'll do a proper one in AI




Looks pritty good so far, cant wait 2 see ur nxt 1


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 15, 2009)

Any other name tag ideas anyone??


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 15, 2009)

misssullivan said:


> Sounds good 2 me.


 
Yep! I'll PM both of you my mob number


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 15, 2009)

dailyskin said:


> Yep! I'll PM both of you my mob number





Awesome ! 

If anyone else wants to meet up just pm ur mob number ! 

What are everyones opinions on the name tags??


----------



## Jewly (Jan 15, 2009)

misssullivan said:


> What are everyones opinions on the name tags??


 

I think they're a good idea, but I don't really want to wear it the whole time. I might just put it on, when we're about to meet up so we can find one another more easily.


----------



## simonchristie (Jan 15, 2009)

im flying over from wa to come to the expo, works for the wife as a anniversary holiday plus the monday is a public holiday for us here. it'l be a good chance to see all the reptiles were not allowed over here!


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 16, 2009)

Jewly said:


> I think they're a good idea, but I don't really want to wear it the whole time. I might just put it on, when we're about to meet up so we can find one another more easily.




Same for me

i was refering more to the designs so far


----------



## Jewly (Jan 16, 2009)

misssullivan said:


> Same for me
> 
> i was refering more to the designs so far


 

ohhh duh!! Sorry...lol

They're both good but I like yours the best. :lol:


----------



## m.punja (Jan 17, 2009)

simonchristie said:


> im flying over from wa to come to the expo, works for the wife as a anniversary holiday plus the monday is a public holiday for us here. it'l be a good chance to see all the reptiles were not allowed over here!


 
might be a bad idea, you might not go home


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 17, 2009)

m.punja said:


> might be a bad idea, you might not go home




lol and who would want to? victoria rox! lol


----------



## mpeel (Jan 17, 2009)

i think it was the herp shop but is that big scrub comming again?????????


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 17, 2009)

mpeel said:


> i think it was the herp shop but is that big scrub comming again?????????



I think that was from Pails for Scales, Roy Pails. not sure if its going to be there or not. i may be going into Ballarat soon and will try to find out.


----------



## mckellar007 (Jan 17, 2009)

i dont think it was pails, and i know it wasnt the herp shop. i dont rememher whos it was but my guess is it will be there again this year


----------



## mpeel (Jan 17, 2009)

misssullivan said:


> I think that was from Pails for Scales, Roy Pails. not sure if its going to be there or not. i may be going into Ballarat soon and will try to find out.



Thanks m8 would be greatly appreciated 

yer I would love to also grab a bite to eat with some fellow reptile enthusiast if anyone is interested


----------



## mpeel (Jan 17, 2009)

it was somone called k. mcCarthy bought my beautifule scrub off them but sadly my situation changed and i couldent ceep it soz took a while to find my record book actuly the scrub was cheep as chips $300


----------



## froglet (Jan 18, 2009)

Well i will be going again-tho wont have much time to look around coz i will be working their again. last year was great & looking foward to doing it all again


----------



## Jewly (Jan 18, 2009)

misssullivan said:


> lol and who would want to? victoria rox! lol


 
Ahhh but the weather in Queensland is the best!! :lol:


----------



## Sel (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like alot of fun!

Jewly, definately stay for a few days. Melbourne is different..not sure what it is! I couldnt live there though!
Not sure whats around St Kilda, i only know of Luna Park and the beach (which i wouldnt use) 

Someone mentioned southbank, it is very nice there! The casino is near there too , there are some yummy food places in there.

Melbourne zoo is really good, and you should definately go!

Depends what your into really.. but have fun!

Maybe ill go next year


----------



## Jewly (Jan 18, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Sounds like alot of fun!
> 
> Jewly, definately stay for a few days. Melbourne is different..not sure what it is! I couldnt live there though!
> Not sure whats around St Kilda, i only know of Luna Park and the beach (which i wouldnt use)
> ...


 
Hi MzSel.

I have decided to come down for a few days and I asked my mum to come with me so I'd have some company. We arrive Saturday morning and leave on Monday night. I've already booked tickets to go and see Mama Mania (Abba show) at the Casino and we're planning on visiting the Melbourne Zoo, the Queen Vic Markets and a few other places like the Gallery etc. Can't wait to come on down and hopefully we'll have a fantastic time. I'm coming out to the expo on my own so it will be good to catch up with everyone.

Anyone who wants to meet up just PM me your mobile number and I'll reply back with mine. A few of us have already done this so we'll be able to find one another and I'm sure closer to the time we'll make arrangements of where and when we're going to meet up.

Julie


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 18, 2009)

this is mine, sort of like missullivan's but I did it in word
View attachment aps name tag.doc


----------



## m.punja (Jan 18, 2009)

misssullivan said:


> lol and who would want to? victoria rox! lol


 
for wildlife keeping and getting your lic Victoria wins over WA easily. I know WA has better herping, it's just a pain in the @ss to be able to keep them. I know it'd take me a fair bit to be encouraged to move to WA


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 18, 2009)

Jewly said:


> Ahhh but the weather in Queensland is the best!! :lol:



Yeah its pretty good apart from the flooding and cyclones! lol :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


good job will! we r getin sum good ones! 

feel free to post ur ideas for name tags every1!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 18, 2009)

View attachment aps name tag 3(2 in a word doc).doc

this is my other 1, it's roughly the size of a bussiness card 


Will


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 18, 2009)

that scruby wasnt roys and he will be there


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 19, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> that scruby wasnt roys and he will be there




I thort he brought sumthing tho? can any one remember??


Any more name tag ideas? 
looks good will


----------



## mpeel (Jan 19, 2009)

as i said before k. mcCarthy bought the scrub if that rings any bells for any one


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep that sounds familiar... What a beauty it was!


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 19, 2009)

Im not to worried about who brought what, as long as there are some beauties to see this year i'l be well and truly happy!!


----------



## Jewly (Jan 19, 2009)

misssullivan said:


> Yeah its pretty good apart from the flooding and cyclones! lol :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


 
Ohhh, it's just a little bit of wind and rain...lol...and besides, where I live, we didn't get much of either.


----------



## simonchristie (Jan 19, 2009)

id be happy just to see a gtp! anything else is a bonus


----------



## palmej (Jan 19, 2009)

do you get a good range of reptiles there?
and are many enclosures and animals for sale normally?
Im going this year but have never been to one before


----------



## froglet (Jan 20, 2009)

palmej said:


> do you get a good range of reptiles there?
> and are many enclosures and animals for sale normally?
> Im going this year but have never been to one before


 
Yes to the first one, dont know who else will be taking enclosures, but we should have some (the Exo Terras went quickly last year)
Slitherin should be there i imagine they would have enclosures for sale


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 20, 2009)

froglet said:


> Yes to the first one, dont know who else will be taking enclosures, but we should have some (the Exo Terras went quickly last year)
> Slitherin should be there i imagine they would have enclosures for sale



Awesome! I waold love to see some quality enclosures. 
Im looking for some ideas for my next one!


----------



## simonchristie (Jan 20, 2009)

i was thinking of hiring a car to go to ballarat for the day and see the wildlife park, is it worth it? or will i see nothing new that itd see at the melbourne zoo? or is there public transport there?
i dont realy know much about victoria as iv never been to any other state other than queensland airport!


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 20, 2009)

You can easily catch the VLine train to Ballarat!


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 21, 2009)

simonchristie said:


> i was thinking of hiring a car to go to ballarat for the day and see the wildlife park, is it worth it? or will i see nothing new that itd see at the melbourne zoo? or is there public transport there?
> i dont realy know much about victoria as iv never been to any other state other than queensland airport!



Wildlife park is more interactive and would be worth a visit. Trains and busses run in and out of ballarat all the time.


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 22, 2009)

Sovereign hill is fun too


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 23, 2009)

Any more ideas for name tags etc?


----------



## VHS1 (Jan 27, 2009)

The 2009 Victorian Reptile and Amphibian Expo is fast approaching!
This is an exciting, not to be missed event for all Australian reptile enthusiasts. This year’s expo will be the biggest yet, with various sponsors, shops, wholesalers and dealers selling a range of ‘herp’ products and animals. With animals available directly from the breeder, it will be a great chance to grab a bargain on pythons, monitors, geckos, dragons and frogs. The expo is largely a cash and carry event so remember to bring a fat wallet and your valid Wildlife Licence! ​ 
Special reptiles on display at the expo will include Pig Nosed Turtles, Glauert's Monitors, Black-palmed Rock Monitors, File Snakes, albino Carpet and Olive pythons, black and albino Blue Tongue Lizards and top end Pygmy Crocodiles. The Amphibian Research Centre will also have a variety of frog species on display.​ 
Other attractions will include demonstrations and talks on a range of topics including keeping crocodiles and reptile set ups for beginners. The Victorian Herpetological Society will hold a large auction with goannas, pythons, rare books and special husbandry packs available to the highest bidders.​ 
“_People often ask what I like the most about expos and my response is that it is the one day a year I get to meet and greet my fellow herper friends and make heaps of new ones. I can buy everything I need and just soak up being a reptile nut in an environment created for us. Under no circumstances should you miss this year’s expo, it will be long remembered_.”
Simon Watharow, Expo Co-ordinator.​


----------



## RedBellied (Jan 27, 2009)

So Excited!!!! Not long now!!!

I'll be working there, so come say hello.....


----------



## mckellar007 (Jan 27, 2009)

VHS1 said:


> The 2009 Victorian Reptile and Amphibian Expo is fast approaching!
> 
> This is an exciting, not to be missed event for all Australian reptile enthusiasts. This year’s expo will be the biggest yet, with various sponsors, shops, wholesalers and dealers selling a range of ‘herp’ products and animals. With animals available directly from the breeder, it will be a great chance to grab a bargain on pythons, monitors, geckos, dragons and frogs. The expo is largely a cash and carry event so remember to bring a fat wallet and your valid Wildlife Licence! ​
> Special reptiles on display at the expo will include Pig Nosed Turtles, Glauert's Monitors, Black-palmed Rock Monitors, File Snakes, albino Carpet and Olive pythons, black and albino Blue Tongue Lizards and top end Pygmy Crocodiles. The Amphibian Research Centre will also have a variety of frog species on display.​
> ...


 


way to hype me up even more.... i better start building enclosures for all the reps im gonna buy


----------



## ShAdY12 (Jan 28, 2009)

mckellar007 said:


> way to hype me up even more.... i better start building enclosures for all the reps im gonna buy


 


hahaha im one step ahead of ya, got 1 nearly finished and hope to have 2 more built


----------



## zeke22 (Jan 28, 2009)

am heading down for this and getting very excited!! driving and staying for the weekend and can't wait to head to lygon street???

any good suggestions on where to eat along there??


----------



## palmej (Jan 28, 2009)

i have another question. will there be any atm's near there?
because i wouldnt like to take TOO much money if i dont need it


----------



## snakepro (Jan 30, 2009)

The 3rd VHS Victorian Reptile and Amphibian Expo proudly sposnored by Zoomed is full steam ahead. I had a quick glance at the post list and will be happy to answer questions as they come. We have arranged for a *air conditioned venue* (for those melting in current weather in Melbourne will appreciate). 

The big wholesalers like Zoomed, Reptile One and Reptapets will be there with some very new innovations in reptile keeping. For those mad keen to see the latest Mike Swan HerpBooks release, _Keeping and Breeding Australian Lizards_ well its been released at the expo, some signed copies will be up for auction. This book will change lizard keeping and become the bible of lizard keepers. Other vendors Snakeranch, Pails for Scales, Reptiles Australia, Scales and Tails, Vetafarm, Chemical Essentials, reptile vet Dr. Shane Simpson will all be there. 

The private breeders are coming with their ranges from geckos, tree frogs, insects, pythons, small monitors and so on. The VHS fund raising auction will be awesome with snakes, lizards, turtles and frogs, rare books, husbandry packs all up for grabs. Door prizes will again be available for paying public. Seminars and demos all day. Reptile displays by Black Snake Productions includes elapids, tree snakes, frillies, monitors other demonstrators are brings File Snakes, pygmy Crocs, monitor lovers will get their chance to see Kimberly Rock monitors, Black palmed Rock Monitors and of course Frillies. Check the website for detailed listing of auction items and talk times.

When: 28th Feb
Where: Nicholas Hall
Royal Melbourne Showgrounds, Flemington Gate 5
Time: 9 - 5pm

Bookings for limited spaces [email protected]
0400 80 99 22

updated details at website: www.vhs.com.au

I hope we put on a good show for all you die hards.

Cheers

Simon Watharow
Expo Co ordinator.


----------



## snakepro (Jan 30, 2009)

ATMs are probably not near the venue but will get some idea of the nearest ones to help out. Hopefully more stalls will have swipers and mobile card machines. however wads of cash seem to be the order of the day.


----------



## misssullivan (Feb 21, 2009)

Only one more week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 21, 2009)

Sooooooo close!!!
Anybody coming needs to have a tag saying APS MEMBER!!


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm going WOOP WOOP!


----------



## richardsc (Feb 21, 2009)

bugger the name tags,ill be to busy sticky beaking at reptiles and accessories,lol


----------



## koubee (Feb 23, 2009)

not long now...........very exciting.
I have a couple of spare seats in my car if anyone wants a lift in.


----------



## snakepro (Feb 23, 2009)

Proudly sponsored by Zoomed

Finally it has come, the event is 5 days away. Sat 28th Feb 9 -5pm Melbourne Showgrounds, Nicholas Hall, Lang Rd gate 5.

We have arranged for displays to include the Pygmy Crocs, File Snakes, Merten's and Kimberly Rock Monitors, Pig nosed Turtle plus frillies. Special albinos including Tassies Blotched Blue Tongue, Common Blue tongues, carpets and Olives. Black Snake Productions will have heaps of unique and cool herps on display.

Mike Swan will launch the Keeping and Breeding Australian Lizards at the expo. There will be an awesome range of products Zoomed will have seminars on their product range and how to use them. Slitherin another major sponsor will have their fantastic range of visionariums and rack systems to buy. Victoria's best pet shops will be there. Reptapets with all their unique and stylish enclosures, backgrounds and accessories. D and L aviaries will provide examples of outdoor reptile keeping. Dr. Simpson from Karingal Veterinary Clinic will be there to answer questions about your herps. Visit Chemical Essentials (F10 hygiene sponsor) to talk about the latest hygiene range to protect you and your herps. SnakeRanch will showcase their stunning bloodlines.

Reptiles Australia and Scales and Tails Australia will be promoting their magazine range. The Herp Shop and Pails for Scales will provide you the chance to buy nearly anything reptile related!

The VHS auction begins at 3.30pm with some very exciting items pythons, goannas, growling grass frogs, enclosures, rare books and of course reptile products. 

There of course will be a amazing variety of reptiles and frogs for sale on the day. Dragons, Monitors, pythons, tree frogs, growling grass frogs, geckos and yes more geckos.

Bring your friends, bring cash and have a great day out.

LAST CHANCE to book FREE tables to sell herps, Sell direct to buyers and without fuss.

www.vhs.com.au

Simon

[email protected]
0400 80 99 22


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't need A lift in but maybe room to carry herps home:lol:


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 23, 2009)

ill be there, may as well find a park bench as soundwave is there on friday going down for that haha...

will be there early gota leave by lunch


----------



## snakecharma (Feb 23, 2009)

if last years is anything to go by this is going to be huge..... cant wait 

everyone is slightly confuzzed about the scrubby as he was just next to pails for scales and herptrader last year 
and if i remember correctly Neil Sonnemanns has just across the way as well. 

cant wait to get there and as far as ATM's are concerned there are a couple close but are still a drive away, i have found that most breeders are happy to hold your purchases with a small deposit untill you can get to an atm and back, so if your worried about carrying all your cash (i know how much i spent last year, and would not be carrying that sort of cash in my wallet) then simply make sure you have a few Greenies ($100) in ya wallet for deposits. 

Also dont forget heaps of people will be having fair only specials such as herpshop so always good to have some extra cash in ya back burner, i know last year i got a great deal on a set of sexing probes, pinky pump, top of decent and digital timers 

see yas all there


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 23, 2009)

I`ll be down in melbourne for work on friday and saturday and i`ll definatly be visiting the show in the afternoon


----------



## snakepro (Feb 24, 2009)

Tasmania's herps are coming along with She Oaks skinks, Mountain Dragons and the very cool one and only *albino Blotched Blue Tongue.* Come to the Reptile Rescue stand and see these animals and a bit more speak to Ian, Jane and Darron from the Tasmanian Reptile Society. Wonderful guys who have enough stories on the mystical islands of Tasmania to satisfy any herp.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 24, 2009)

snakepro said:


> Tasmania's herps are coming along with She Oaks skinks, Mountain Dragons and the very cool one and only *albino Blotched Blue Tongue.* Come to the Reptile Rescue stand and see these animals and a bit more speak to Ian, Jane and Darron from the Tasmanian Reptile Society. Wonderful guys who have enough stories on the mystical islands of Tasmania to satisfy any herp.



Thats something to look forward to


----------



## tahniandshae (Feb 24, 2009)

is the expo on at the melbourne showgrounds on st kilda road, does any one know how to get there from the airport as we're comin down from Qld. thanks


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 24, 2009)

I wanna COME.


----------



## ShAdY12 (Feb 25, 2009)

only 4 more sleeps!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reptilian66 (Feb 25, 2009)

Just want to let a few Reptile Keepers out there know that l myself Les, will not be attending the Reptile Expo this weekend coming at the Melbourne Showgrounds, l have not attended 1 Reptile Expo anywhere including the first 1 at the Camberwell Civic Centre in early May 2006, and the 2nd 1 last year at the Melbourne Showgrounds.
So don't expect to see me there everyone, l have bigger and better things to do with my free time.


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 25, 2009)

tahniandshae said:


> is the expo on at the melbourne showgrounds on st kilda road, does any one know how to get there from the airport as we're comin down from Qld. thanks



Showgrounds are in Flemington , next to the racecourse , not St Kilda rd .


----------



## Reptilian66 (Feb 25, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> Showgrounds are in Flemington , next to the racecourse , not St Kilda rd .


 Its along Epson Road, Ascot Vale, near Flemington Race Course.


----------



## cmclean (Feb 25, 2009)

The expo will be at:
Nicholas Hall
Melbourne Showgrounds Gate 5

See you all there at Sonnemann's Snakes. Hope to catch up with a few people, and we will have some spectacular animals there for sale.


----------



## Leezel73 (Feb 25, 2009)

do people do bundles there?? For a bearded dragon?


----------



## Leezel73 (Feb 25, 2009)

enclosure, globes, food and lizard?? Or is a just wait and see


----------



## snakepro (Feb 25, 2009)

For those coming entry is via Lang Rd, gate 5 Melbourne Showgrounds Ascot Vale, there should be electronic signs to make it easier.


----------



## aoife (Feb 25, 2009)

woohoo!!!!! only 3 more sleeps!!!!!!!


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Mebourne airport to vic expo*

My apolojies for the poor reference but iy will get you there


----------



## chillsandfevers (Feb 25, 2009)

yep, 3 sleeps and counting, can't wait :lol:


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Detailed showground map*

Enter via langs rd


----------



## 74save_snakes74 (Feb 27, 2009)

does anyone know how much a pair of adult children's would be at the expo? any guesses?


----------



## Slateman (Feb 27, 2009)

Inlandtaipan078 said:


> Enter via langs rd



Looks like Victorian herpers will have great time.
Lot of space for display. I am thinking to visit.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 27, 2009)

man i wish adelaide had reptile shows


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Feb 27, 2009)

im coming with the whole family ,should be a great day out as long as the kids behave:shock:


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 27, 2009)

good luck with that


----------



## Tiliqua (Feb 27, 2009)

> Just want to let a few Reptile Keepers out there know that l myself Les, will not be attending the Reptile Expo this weekend coming at the Melbourne Showgrounds, l have not attended 1 Reptile Expo anywhere including the first 1 at the Camberwell Civic Centre in early May 2006, and the 2nd 1 last year at the Melbourne Showgrounds.
> So don't expect to see me there everyone, l have bigger and better things to do with my free time.



Argh no! I better cancel my tickets to Melbourne then eh? lol

I really hope some of you guys attending will post pics for us that can't get down there. Would love to see the albino Blotchy!


----------



## herptrader (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't have to guess. We will be bringing 8 stand out children's pythons, all feeding exceptionally well (feeding dates and quantities for each animal available), beautifully marked etc. etc. We will be selling them at $180 each. Our table will be adjacent to the Herp Shop tables as we will be helping out Brian as well.



74save_snakes74 said:


> does anyone know how much a pair of adult children's would be at the expo? any guesses?


----------



## misssullivan (Feb 27, 2009)

Will anyone else put on their nametags?? : )


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 27, 2009)

name tags?


----------



## carinacat (Feb 27, 2009)

just wondering what time the expo shuts and wether anyone will have sub adult or adult white lips for sale?


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 27, 2009)

I will be taking my digital so i will post some picks, as far as kids go mine are going to my mum and dads for the day :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 27, 2009)

Also what time does it START? 


I remember reading that insects will be displayed there too.. like what? Many scorpion species?


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 27, 2009)

nevermind about start and end time, carina it closes at 5. 



http://www.vhs.com.au/expos.htm 9:00 - 5:00


----------



## richardsc (Feb 27, 2009)

i may see a few of u guys tomoz,id say ill be the person drooling at that there,but something tells me most will be doing that,needle in a hay stack,lol,will be my first expo so will be great to see im not the only reptile nut in this world,drive safely everyone


----------



## herptrader (Feb 27, 2009)

carinacat said:


> just wondering what time the expo shuts and wether anyone will have sub adult or adult white lips for sale?



It shuts at 5 but last years was pretty quiet by about 4. Peak was 10 am to 2pm

Cannot help you with the white lipts - doubt it though.


----------



## Jewly (Feb 27, 2009)

Yay, only one more sleep....well, one more small sleep seeing as I need to be up at 3am to get out to the airport. Still, it will be worth it.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 27, 2009)

:lol:
Almost there now!
hehehe:evil: I get to stop off at Ikea on the way home:evil:


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone else still doing the tag thing? I made mine just then, all it says is FROGGIESrCUTE and the APS logo as the background


----------



## Lukey47 (Feb 27, 2009)

lol those tags, if they go em there ill put one on 
look out for the kid with curly hair cause its me


----------



## herptrader (Feb 27, 2009)

I won't be wearing an APS tag.. but you will find me on the Herp Shop tables... I am the gry headed old man with a beard.


----------



## froglet (Feb 27, 2009)

Should be a great day out.
Spent a few hours setting up the stall today. Not looking forward to an early start again tho.

And Herptrader i may have to come have a look at those Childrens Pythons of yours


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 27, 2009)

is the expo only advertised within the herping community ?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll be the bloke yelling at my kids, i wont need a nametag,lol


----------



## bigi (Feb 27, 2009)

hey froglet, hows it looking there, bigger and better than last year or about the same, will see you there im sure


----------



## Hoon84 (Feb 27, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> I'll be the bloke yelling at my kids, i wont need a nametag,lol


 

Hahaha...Matt. Ill be the one kicking and screaming on the floor cos his girlfriend wont let him get another snake!!!


----------



## bigi (Feb 27, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> I'll be the bloke yelling at my kids, i wont need a nametag,lol


 
and to think you traded in a nice quite day playing cricket, for a special day with the family, need that quality family time


----------



## froglet (Feb 27, 2009)

bigi said:


> hey froglet, hows it looking there, bigger and better than last year or about the same, will see you there im sure



Looks good, def bigger than last year, tho it was pretty empty today with out the private breeders there


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Feb 27, 2009)

Hoon84 said:


> Hahaha...Matt. Ill be the one kicking and screaming on the floor cos his girlfriend wont let him get another snake!!!


Haha lose her at the door Brendo...But take her credit card..


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Feb 27, 2009)

bigi said:


> and to think you traded in a nice quite day playing cricket, for a special day with the family, need that quality family time


 
Funny bigi, your signature is spot on (karma) man i must have been a shocker:evil:


----------



## Hoon84 (Feb 27, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Haha lose her at the door Brendo...But take her credit card..


 
Hahahaha what a pissa, I was just looking at the 4 yo male diamond for sale on here for $250!!! And my gf said, "If you have $250, it can go on the credit card" Dammmit!


----------



## Ducky (Feb 27, 2009)

Damn it !!!! Cant bloody make it . Went last year and it was excellent, so enjoy people, and bring plenty of money.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 27, 2009)

lol and I'll be the short girl with blonde hair and a mum wandering around behind me going "yeah that's nice" "yeah that's nice"


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 27, 2009)

And I'll probably be wearing a dark blue polo that says team hygain on the front and back with black skinnies.


----------



## Leezel73 (Feb 27, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> I'll be the bloke yelling at my kids, i wont need a nametag,lol



I'll be the chick with the 2 kids saying "Just wait I think I missed one stall now we have to go back to the start and then we will go get KFC" hehehehe


----------



## Leezel73 (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot to add..
What is the best way to get our new animals home safely?? eg. in one of those bags that keeps stuff cool and warm?? Or as it is??
Oh yeah and people should take their re usable bags to safe on plastic bags!!! Then when you get home you have one (or more) bags that is full of everything you need and its not all over the place!!! Just an idea


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 27, 2009)

thesilverbeast said:


> I remember reading that insects will be displayed there too.. like what?




anyone?


----------



## bigi (Feb 27, 2009)

thesilverbeast said:


> anyone?


 dont quote me on it because i dont really know but i think last year had spiders, stck insects and probably scorps, your standard stuff


----------



## Leezel73 (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone got some ideas on how to get new reptiles home safely??


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 28, 2009)

Leezel73 said:


> Anyone got some ideas on how to get new reptiles home safely??



Most people that you will purchase things from will have the appropriate cotton bags, containers and boxes etc for you.


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Feb 28, 2009)

lockable bags will be available next to the V.H.S stand
animals travel conditions will be advised from the seller as to your purchace


----------



## Leezel73 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks guys... I like the idea of lockable...
God I am gonna spend up big tomorrow... well no not really but in my mind I will!!


----------



## froglet (Feb 28, 2009)

Only a few hours now.

If any one wants to say hi i am at the mad about pets stall.

See you all here

Megan


----------



## misssullivan (Feb 28, 2009)

Im gunna wear my tag. I will be the one in a superman t-shirt wif cream cargos, draging two of my besties around! LOL


----------



## Jewly (Feb 28, 2009)

What a day. Up at 2am cause I couldn't sleep and was worried I'd fall back to sleep and miss my alarm. Had a fairly uneventful flight down, although the plane seemed to come in very fast on landing and then bounced a few times which was a bit of fun.

Dropped the bags off at the hotel and then caught a taxi out to the expo and I even convinced my mother to come with me. Had a great time looking at everything and fell in love with a darling bhp which I might just have to add to my collection one day.

Sorry I didn't end up catching up with anyone but mum was keen to leave once I had finished looking at everything.

Hope everyone had a fab time.


----------



## herptrader (Mar 1, 2009)

I thought it was a great day. I thought the venue was perfect, easy to get to, lots or parking right out front etc. etc.

There were a few more people attending than last year though I think the crowds were more evenly spread throughout the day.

We made our first sale just after the doors opened. I was pleased to see our big coastal, Zippy, find a good home.


Anyone interested in this thread may also be interested in http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes/melb-expo-purchases-104500


----------



## wokka (Mar 1, 2009)

A long day when you start and finish at Newcastle but worth it. Maybe the Auction could be a bit earlier when there is sttill the crowds and the items could be displayed thruout the show.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Mar 1, 2009)

froglet said:


> Only a few hours now.
> 
> If any one wants to say hi i am at the mad about pets stall.
> 
> ...



I think I might have seen you? Did a girl ask you how much the feeding tongs, and both thermometers were?


----------



## froglet (Mar 1, 2009)

FROGGIESrCUTEo_O said:


> I think I might have seen you? Did a girl ask you how much the feeding tongs, and both thermometers were?



I got asked alot about the prices of things.

I was the one holding all the snakes at the front of the stall


----------



## JJS. (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh man! I haven't had any access to the internet for a while and only just read that the expo was last Saturday. I missed it. Damn it! Can't believe it. I'm in Melbourne at the moment too. What are the odds...


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 2, 2009)

JJS. said:


> Oh man! I haven't had any access to the internet for a while and only just read that the expo was last Saturday. I missed it. Damn it! Can't believe it. I'm in Melbourne at the moment too. What are the odds...



Pretty good in your case mate! Sorry to hear you missed it  Must be a real bummer for you especially seeing you were in Melbourne!!!!!

I had a ball


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 2, 2009)

misssullivan said:


> Im gunna wear my tag. I will be the one in a superman t-shirt wif cream cargos, draging two of my besties around! LOL



I think I saw your two besties in that T shirt! Oh, no sorry, that was the Cougar T shirt


----------



## BrownHash (Mar 2, 2009)

africancichlidau said:


> I think I saw your two besties in that T shirt! Oh, no sorry, that was the Cougar T shirt



Haha, I find that funny


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 3, 2009)

africancichlidau said:


> I think I saw your two besties in that T shirt! Oh, no sorry, that was the Cougar T shirt





BrownHash said:


> Haha, I find that funny



Yeh me to, i laughed 

I loved your little stand to afro


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 17, 2009)

whens the next one?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 17, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> whens the next one?



February 2010 i think?


----------



## herptrader (Sep 21, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> February 2010 i think?



I am not the one to explain the whys and wherefores but there will not be a VHS expo next year.

The last one was a success in that it broke even etc. but they were not happy a out the sort of crowd they were attracting. They were trying to grow the hobby a bit and they really only attracted herpers which is fine but I think they were hoping for a lot more than that. It is a lot of work for those involved in running the event, setting up stands etc.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Sep 22, 2009)

OH NO ...  

What can we do to help get it going again ??


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 22, 2009)

there has to be somthing that we can do?


----------

